# Finally SoCal is getting some snow



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Good lord. Stoked for some snow. Socal really really needs it. Haven't ridden on real snow since December.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Haha I hear ya, man. I live an hour away from Mt. High(I'm about 15 minutes from Baldy but I'm sure they're hurting this season) so I haven't felt like snowboarding yet with this warm weather. I'm waiting on my wax kit + wax to come in so I can get out there asap! I need to visit bear mtn. for the first time.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh man, I can't wait for some actual snow! Haven't been on a mountain once this season, and it's killing me. I'm hoping I can make it out this weekend or next


----------



## jnewyen (Feb 13, 2012)

I hear ya. It's no fun riding on ice. I was up in Mammoth this past weekend and it was nice up there. Not a lot of snow..but better than what we have locally.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

jnewyen said:


> I hear ya. It's no fun riding on ice. I was up in Mammoth this past weekend and it was nice up there. Not a lot of snow..but better than what we have locally.


My cousin's friend went up over the weekend, I think. I'll have to ask if he's back and how it was.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Im going up to Bear tom. if anyone wants to ride.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

7-Day Forecast for Latitude 34.24N and Longitude 116.9W (Elev. 6960 ft)


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm thinking of going to Bear/Summit next Weds, Feb 29 for their leap year deal. $29 lift tickets. Anyone else contemplating it?


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

handscreate said:


> I'm thinking of going to Bear/Summit next Weds, Feb 29 for their leap year deal. $29 lift tickets. Anyone else contemplating it?


I am now that you made me aware of it haha. Pretty sure I work that day, though.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

handscreate said:


> I'm thinking of going to Bear/Summit next Weds, Feb 29 for their leap year deal. $29 lift tickets. Anyone else contemplating it?


Well... I've read this several times on different forums and countless times on facebook so my guess for Wednesday is that it will be a mad house. I'll pass.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

GreatScott said:


> Well... I've read this several times on different forums and countless times on facebook so my guess for Wednesday is that it will be a mad house. I'll pass.


while that is possible, it's still a weekday, in the middle of the week. And as far as I can tell, school just started again for most colleges, so I'm hoping that will coupled with no natural snow leading up to it will be a deterrent for kids to skip a day just to ride at almost half price...


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

It probably won't be any worse on the 29th than any normal weekend day. I have a pass so there is no incentive for me to go up that day. We went up last friday and still found some good tree stashes. High of 60* today but I'm hoping that cock tease of a storm we had won't be our last.

Dim Mak, I live near the 210 and campus. We must be pretty close. Baldy is closed, I hear.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

sook said:


> It probably won't be any worse on the 29th than any normal weekend day. I have a pass so there is no incentive for me to go up that day. We went up last friday and still found some good tree stashes. High of 60* today but I'm hoping that cock tease of a storm we had won't be our last.
> 
> Dim Mak, I live near the 210 and campus. We must be pretty close. Baldy is closed, I hear.


I live in Chino, sir  I go to Chaffey in Rancho so I'm staring at Baldy pretty up close 2 times a week. Looks so epic when the wind has blown away the pollution and it has snow on top. Oh, is Baldy closed? I had no clue. I've actually never snowboarded there, just hike the mountain. I feel bad for them since they just bought some more/or a better snowmaking machine and added some more stuff to their park.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

handscreate said:


> I'm thinking of going to Bear/Summit next Weds, Feb 29 for their leap year deal. $29 lift tickets. Anyone else contemplating it?


I didnt know about that. Im definitely gonna try to make it. 

Cant be any worse than last Sunday (Pres day weekend). It was a fucking nightmare.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

RJRJRJ said:


> I didnt know about that. Im definitely gonna try to make it.
> 
> Cant be any worse than last Sunday (Pres day weekend). It was a fucking nightmare.


Every MLK & Pres Day is like that. Most places I've been midweek are usually on the empty side... Hoping this weds will be too


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks like some precip in the forecast for Monday. I can probably weasle my way out of work on Tuesday. 

If conditions are decent I'll be making the trip to High. Anyone want to ride?


----------



## v6pwr (Feb 5, 2012)

i'll be flying in to la on thursday and heading to bear..will leave back to texas sunday. this will be my first time snowboarding, so hopefully it turns out ok..


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

v6pwr said:


> i'll be flying in to la on thursday and heading to bear..will leave back to texas sunday. this will be my first time snowboarding, so hopefully it turns out ok..


The weather is mostly shit, but Bear has good snow machines so you should have a good time. Just make sure you get there as soon as they open to get the most of the conditions.


----------



## v6pwr (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks for the advice. oh yeah, my friend and i are flying in on sunrise and renting a car to drive to bear first thing. will probably spend first part of the day (if not the whole day as my friend suggests me to)with some lessons to get me warmed up...i think i'll get the hang of it in no time. it will be fun no matter what..we don't have mountains and snow in houston!


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

v6pwr said:


> we don't have mountains and snow in houston!


*Shudder. I like Texas and think of working/living over there but that part bums me out :laugh:


----------



## v6pwr (Feb 5, 2012)

there are hills..great mountain biking and motorcycling trails, lots of lakes for water activities, housing is much cheaper and costs of living is much better than cali, if that makes up for anything :dunno: then with all the money you save from living here, you can afford nice trips to the mtns for snow activities :laugh:


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

v6pwr said:


> thanks for the advice. oh yeah, my friend and i are flying in on sunrise and renting a car to drive to bear first thing. will probably spend first part of the day (if not the whole day as my friend suggests me to)with some lessons to get me warmed up...i think i'll get the hang of it in no time. it will be fun no matter what..we don't have mountains and snow in houston!



Keep in mind that there are two mountains in big bear. Bear mountain and snow summit. I think snow summit is better to learn at since bear mountain is more of a park setup.


----------



## v6pwr (Feb 5, 2012)

ah, good to know. however, overall which mtn has better atmosphere (not too many careless/dumb riders) and also have some fun intermediate (not too boring with flat, slow) runs? i don't mind some park activities, as i'm sure i may want to try some stuff  



RJRJRJ said:


> Keep in mind that there are two mountains in big bear. Bear mountain and snow summit. I think snow summit is better to learn at since bear mountain is more of a park setup.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

v6pwr said:


> ah, good to know. however, overall which mtn has better atmosphere (not too many careless/dumb riders) and also have some fun intermediate (not too boring with flat, slow) runs? i don't mind some park activities, as i'm sure i may want to try some stuff


Snow Summit has terrain for all skill levels as some decent park runs. Bear Mountain is mostly, if not all, park. You'll find it easier to get started at Summit, and you can always check out Bear. 1 ticket gets you on both mountains with shuttles running between them every 15min or so


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

If your a beginner I would not go to bear. There setup is crazy right now and has almost nothing that caters to a newbie. Summit or Mountain High is nice.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

v6pwr said:


> there are hills..great mountain biking and motorcycling trails, lots of lakes for water activities, housing is much cheaper and costs of living is much better than cali, if that makes up for anything :dunno: then with all the money you save from living here, you can afford nice trips to the mtns for snow activities :laugh:


Haha sounds great. I really want to get into mountain biking heavily. Oh, man...you know I was looking at apartments in AZ; dirty cheap compared to here haha. I can't afford to move out here. I do remember the last time I visited El Paso, Texas, I went outside to skateboard and within a minute, I was drenched in sweat! That was a hot summer :laugh:


----------



## v6pwr (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks everyone for all the great insight :thumbsup: Will definitely hit up summit first, based on consensus here, and wander over to bear and high whenever we get a chance. can't wait i'm so excited..my first riding opportunity! if all else fails and the weather sucks, at least the drive in to cities is not far away.

el paso, dim mak? geez..that desert of a place will scorch an egg on a car's hood in the summer no doubt. i'd like to stay on the eastern side of texas...houston where i'm at is fine :laugh:


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

v6pwr said:


> el paso, dim mak? geez..that desert of a place will scorch an egg on a car's hood in the summer no doubt. i'd like to stay on the eastern side of texas...houston where i'm at is fine :laugh:


I'm a lot more sun sensitive now, I don't think I could do that again hahah. I can't remember if we ever went east of El Paso or not. They're the only realitives we have in Texas, as far as I know. Houston n' Austin seem cool!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

v6pwr said:


> thanks everyone for all the great insight :thumbsup: Will definitely hit up summit first, based on consensus here, and wander over to bear and high whenever we get a chance. can't wait i'm so excited..my first riding opportunity! if all else fails and the weather sucks, at least the drive in to cities is not far away.




I learned to ride at Summit and it was great. Have fun and let us know how it goes! 

Dim Mak, where you at in So Cal? we got tons of good mtb here!!


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

mixie said:


> I learned to ride at Summit and it was great. Have fun and let us know how it goes!
> 
> Dim Mak, where you at in So Cal? we got tons of good mtb here!!


San Bernadino county! I just know of cool single tracks in Chino Hills state park.


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

I echo those who suggest you head to Snow Summit as opposed to Bear Mountain. Snow Summit is by far more newbie friendly. If you do go I suggest you take classes as oppose to trying to figure things out on your own.

it is $69 for classes, that comes with a beginner's lift ticket. You can add $10 to change it to all mountain. The class also come with a continuation coupon, which is -$10 off your next class and free upgrade to all mountain. So it is actually cheaper than adult lift ticket on your second day/class.

The normal adult lift ticket is $69.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

mixie said:


> Looks like some precip in the forecast for Monday. I can probably weasle my way out of work on Tuesday.
> 
> If conditions are decent I'll be making the trip to High. Anyone want to ride?


You still goin tues? Looks like my only free day for riding this week if you want to meet up. 


As far as bear v. summit- I learned to ride at bear, had a great instructor, and picked things up pretty quick. But I do agree that there isn't much beginner terrain. I've never been to summit, but tryin to get there this season at some point.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

I might have work on tuesday, might not. I can probably get out of it i I want to but I kinda need the money :laugh: gotta love this gig you know? 


I'll know by tomorrow by 5pm if I can go to High on Tuesday. It was kinda over cast here in Pasadena all day


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Think I'm going to High tomorrow. I don't think I'll have the chance to snowboard a full 8 hours for the rest of the season so I should take advantage of this  Too bad all my pals work!


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

mixie said:


> I might have work on tuesday, might not. I can probably get out of it i I want to but I kinda need the money :laugh: gotta love this gig you know?
> 
> 
> I'll know by tomorrow by 5pm if I can go to High on Tuesday. It was kinda over cast here in Pasadena all day



Know what ya mean. The joys of freelance! Hit me up if you can make it.




Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Think I'm going to High tomorrow. I don't think I'll have the chance to snowboard a full 8 hours for the rest of the season so I should take advantage of this  Too bad all my pals work!


Hope you get some snow up there, looks like tomorrow has a decent possibility.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Think I'm going to High tomorrow. I don't think I'll have the chance to snowboard a full 8 hours for the rest of the season so I should take advantage of this  Too bad all my pals work!


I was down there today. If you get a chance hit up that airbag!!


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm going to High or Summit/Bear tomorrow and Tues depending on who gets more snow. If anyone needs a ride hit me up. 4x4 snowburban


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Also - selling a bunch of shit. So, since you're all local.... photobucket.com/mammoth395


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Mountain High was a lake today. Save your time and go to Bear.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ttam said:


> I was down there today. If you get a chance hit up that airbag!!


I need to land a small jump from take off to landing first :laugh: 


Ttam said:


> Mountain High was a lake today. Save your time and go to Bear.


Hmmm..Maybe! I've never driven over there.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

It was raining in Pasadena at 5am. Hope that means snow up in the mountains, is usually does!! It's already stopped raining--if the sun comes out I am gonna be so pissed!!!


I can see Mt Wilson from my house (ele 5880) it was covered in snow all last winter. I remember when the snow level dropped to 3000 ft last december... : ( I don't think i've even seen any ice up there this year. 


Z, I will hit you up as soon as I know!! I took a 530 am spin class and on the way there I saw a few cars with boards on roof racks heading east on the 210. So jealous!


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

No snow so far


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay...Wasn't a good idea to sleep at 1am when trying to wake up at 7 hahah. Really don't like missing school but I know I'm not going to miss much. Plus if there's new snow for tomorrrow  That's a nice bonus.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Its snowing


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

YAY!!! 

I've been watching the cams at bear and high from my desk at work.:laugh:


----------



## v6pwr (Feb 5, 2012)

This community has been awesome..I'll be heading over to summit to start..might have to take shuttle over there since I just talked to my friend and he said he already booked resort to stay over by bear for a couple nights.
as mentioned before, i am planning to take classes...is it better to book the beginner's classes online in advance vs signing up once there, or doesn't matter? looking on bear/summit's site, seems like a great deal for lessons, pass and discount on rental (i'm renting board, have everything else).
new snow..awesome!! hopefully it piles on and stays there when we arrive


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Yay Snow! Looks like my day off came at a good time


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, had a question: Is Snow Summit more along the lines of a freeride type of mountain compared to Big Bear? Are they better trails for carving and going fast?


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Oh, had a question: Is Snow Summit more along the lines of a freeride type of mountain compared to Big Bear? Are they better trails for carving and going fast?


IMO, yes. Bear has got some decent runs but I enjoyed cruising at SS more. Geronimo is fun at bear when there's fresh, but other than that, I personally think SS is superior.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Oh, had a question: Is Snow Summit more along the lines of a freeride type of mountain compared to Big Bear? Are they better trails for carving and going fast?



Take chair 1 to the top. Then ride down to chair 5 or 6. Which might not be open on a weekday. 

Dicky's, The Wall and Olympic are steep-ish. 


Avoid chairs 3, 9, 7, 10. No speed to be had there, just mellow blue runs with some park features. 


Well, I like chair 3 a lot. It's sheltered from the wind and it's a nice slow chair....if you get what I'm sayin' 



Z, I think I am just flat out telling my skeduler that I am not available tomorrow. The mtns are calling....


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Snow summit has a bunch of runs. Definitely something for everybody. A lot of them are open runs with some features, but theyve also got some steeps to bomb that arent very crowded. Looking toward the mountain, the left side is where you do that (not sure what the lift #'s are). Ive never been to Bear mtn, but from everything ive read and been told, its mostly a snowboard park.


----------



## v6pwr (Feb 5, 2012)

noob aside...chair one is calling my name. gopro is on standby. thursday, here i come.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Mt High in the morn. super stoked! Im gonna try to get a snow summit day in on Wed too. $29 is too hard to pass up.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

RJRJRJ said:


> Mt High in the morn. super stoked! Im gonna try to get a snow summit day in on Wed too. $29 is too hard to pass up.


Niceee! If I wake up this time around, I'll be at Mt. High too. I'm going to hold off on Snow Summit & Bear when I have a pal or two with me. I can't talk to myself for an hour & 1/2  If you see a short guy with a black Analog jacket, grey pants and white boots; that should be me!


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

RJRJRJ said:


> Mt High in the morn. super stoked! Im gonna try to get a snow summit day in on Wed too. $29 is too hard to pass up.





Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Niceee! If I wake up this time around, I'll be at Mt. High too. I'm going to hold off on Snow Summit & Bear when I have a pal or two with me. I can't talk to myself for an hour & 1/2  If you see a short guy with a black Analog jacket, grey pants and white boots; that should be me!


Heading to Mt High this morning too. If you want to meet up lemme know on here, or find me- I'll be in white helmet, black jacket, gray pants, black boots, white board, and bearded.


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

According to Snow Summit's report, they received 12-14 inches of snow yesterday.

Good luck to those who are heading up  Remember Chains are required today.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

There were patches of snow on the mtns behind my house when I woke up this morning. Too bad it will all melt by tomorrow  


12" at summit?! OMG so jealous!! Wish I could have bailed on work today


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

More like 7- 8 inches..


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Mt High was pretty good today. Had this white stuff lapping up over my board and hitting my ankles, very unfamiliar feeling this season. Most pow stashes tracked out by 11, until ducking the closed ropes  but that was a bit rocky in places. Never ridden the west before. Nice setup, liked their lines of various size kickers.

Almost diverted to ss this morning, but I still have no chains.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> Mt High was pretty good today. Had this white stuff lapping up over my board and hitting my ankles, very unfamiliar feeling this season. Most pow stashes tracked out by 11, until ducking the closed ropes  but that was a bit rocky in places. Never ridden the west before. Nice setup, liked their lines of various size kickers.
> 
> Almost diverted to ss this morning, but I still have no chains.


I'm glad I didn't go to S.S. I have no chains! There was a sign on the 15-N saying that you need chains if your going to the mountains and I was pretty worried but the road conditions were completely fine! I was slow to get up so I got to Mt. High at 10:40am or so. The snow was nice! I went up to the right side of the mountain after a good amount of time getting used to things again in the green trails. It was soooo nice up there! Better snow, super hazy, it was awesome! I was unfamiliar with the trails up there but I think I avoided the black diamond trails :laugh: Not ready for that. I'll put up some pictures I took on my phone. I'm really tired! Today was my first time riding for the season and the first time on my own setup. The response on my board was so much better than the Burton LTR's I rented at the resort  I need to put on the Rome stomp pad that came with my bindings. I didn't expect my topsheet to be soo slick in the snow. I've seen people without them so thought it would be fine but it was way too slick, it was very hard to skate. I got more used to it as the day went on but still not easy.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Zombaco said:


> Mt High was pretty good today. Had this white stuff lapping up over my board and hitting my ankles, very unfamiliar feeling this season. Most pow stashes tracked out by 11, until ducking the closed ropes  but that was a bit rocky in places. Never ridden the west before. Nice setup, liked their lines of various size kickers.
> 
> Almost diverted to ss this morning, but I still have no chains.





Dim Mak 1470 said:


> I'm glad I didn't go to S.S. I have no chains! There was a sign on the 15-N saying that you need chains if your going to the mountains and I was pretty worried but the road conditions were completely fine! I was slow to get up so I got to Mt. High at 10:40am or so. The snow was nice! I went up to the right side of the mountain after a good amount of time getting used to things again in the green trails. It was soooo nice up there! Better snow, super hazy, it was awesome! I was unfamiliar with the trails up there but I think I avoided the black diamond trails :laugh: Not ready for that. I'll put up some pictures I took on my phone. I'm really tired! Today was my first time riding for the season and the first time on my own setup. The response on my board was so much better than the Burton LTR's I rented at the resort  I need to put on the Rome stomp pad that came with my bindings. I didn't expect my topsheet to be soo slick in the snow. I've seen people without them so thought it would be fine but it was way too slick, it was very hard to skate. I got more used to it as the day went on but still not easy.


I got up to mt high around 745. My friend saw the chain sign but we went up anyway. Nobody was checking, but it was slick as hell. We had a brief fish tail moment, and then it was 25mph from there on out. It must have melted by the time you got there.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

RJRJRJ said:


> I got up to mt high around 745. My friend saw the chain sign but we went up anyway. Nobody was checking, but it was slick as hell. We had a brief fish tail moment, and then it was 25mph from there on out. It must have melted by the time you got there.


I was nervous because my tires are worn and I don't have the money to replace all 4. I drove slow on the curvy turns but didn't have any problems. Don't think I saw any ice where all of the 'icy' signs were


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Should have kicked up the brightness so I could see what I was shooting but didn't want to risk draining my battery an hour away from home:


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Should have kicked up the brightness so I could see what I was shooting but didn't want to risk draining my battery an hour away from home:


Hey do you have this pic in full size? I think I might see myself lol.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Haha which person? This was taken with my new-ish phone so I didn't mess with any picture sizing settings. The original isn't all that much bigger.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Haha which person? This was taken with my new-ish phone so I didn't mess with any picture sizing settings. The original isn't all that much bigger.


hahaha dude its totally me. I zoomed in on it. I can see my green gloves, acid green forces, and gray DC pants. thats fucking funny.

BTW, i dont think you can change photo size on the iphone. It should be full size, but if you text it to yourself or something it resizes it to small like that. The full size image should be in your phone.

EDIT: Just realized you said phone, and not iphone.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hahah! Nice find, detective  I have an android phone, it's tough to tell with the original version. 
What are the odds! I took that picture when I just got to the base. I was looking for Zombaco in a black helmet(should have been a white one, whoops!) and a beard. Did ya see a short guy falling a lot in a black Analog jacket and grey pants?

edit: Oh! Nevermind, the actual version is pretty damn huge. I'll upload it on a file sharing site.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Here you go: 2.jpg


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Just bought tickets for myself & a friend for tomorrow at Summit/Bear. Is anyone else going tomorrow?


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

No. Going Sunday. Big exam Thursday I haven't studied for


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

So jealous. I wish I could have gone yesterday. Damn job. I can see little bits of snow from my house too


----------



## v6pwr (Feb 5, 2012)

handscreate said:


> Just bought tickets for myself & a friend for tomorrow at Summit/Bear. Is anyone else going tomorrow?


me and a buddy are supposed to be there tomorrow..change of plans. supposed to drive there and ride all day..but we're gonna spend the day in l.a. when we fly in and will head out and night board at summit, and all the next day (friday) and maybe even saturday...with possibly bear mtn in there somewhere too.
got me some dc judge boots few days ago..so comfy..but can't wait to try out all my new gear! not like i'll know any difference with anything else, since i'm teh virgin snow noob, lol.
watching the forecast..hope more snow gets dumped!!


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

Hope the weather predictions work out and more snow is dumped on Thursday.

Can't go out there till Saturday, and projections says 55 degrees. >.<; Not sure if its even wroth going up there considering how fast the snow will turn to slush.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Hopefully ill be at summit on Friday. Thursday snow would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Hahah! Nice find, detective  I have an android phone, it's tough to tell with the original version.
> What are the odds! I took that picture when I just got to the base. I was looking for Zombaco in a black helmet(should have been a white one, whoops!) and a beard. Did ya see a short guy falling a lot in a black Analog jacket and grey pants?
> 
> edit: Oh! Nevermind, the actual version is pretty damn huge. I'll upload it on a file sharing site.


Haha. Yep, white helmet. Spent most of the day on the right side. We probably passed each other at some point. Nice pics. It was strange that cloud just sat on the top of the right hill most of the afternoon


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> Haha. Yep, white helmet. Spent most of the day on the right side. We probably passed each other at some point. Nice pics. It was strange that cloud just sat on the top of the right hill most of the afternoon


I spent almost all of my day on the right side too. Really wanted to re-dial in my turns again. I tried 'Conquest' for the first time and one other blue square trail up there that was pretty much a short cut to lower chisolm(It was really cloudy up there, didn't really know where I was :laugh. I really sucked at that one, I guess I'm just used to groomers. I'll work on that one again next time. The snow was great up there, though.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

You guys should've gone today too. Great conditions, 45F, lots of untracked pow to enjoy (or get stuck in after hitting a rock & smacking your knee real good, as I did, haha) & no lift lines. Rode the entire mountain several times from 8:30 - 4 with my buddy. Hopefully it's still nice tomorrow & thru the weekend for everyone who is planning to go up. If my buddy gives me his pics & videos I'll post them up.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

are you at SS/BB or High? Yeah, I wish I could have gone.... but I am leaving for mammoth tonight after work! YAYS!


if anyone else is going I'll be riding fri-tues. I am not decided on Saturday. might go watch the gp might go ride June. 

anyone else gonna be up there? if so, PM me and lets ride!


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

mixie said:


> are you at SS/BB or High? Yeah, I wish I could have gone.... but I am leaving for mammoth tonight after work! YAYS!
> 
> 
> if anyone else is going I'll be riding fri-tues. I am not decided on Saturday. might go watch the gp might go ride June.
> ...


Sorry, I thought I said I was at Snow Summit, but upon reading it again, I guess I didn't. I was freakin tired after yesterday. 1st day up this season (sadly) and it took a lot more out of me than I anticipated... Went with my buddy, but neither of us are skilled park riders, so we stuck to Summit & hit Westridge, Ego Trip, Cruiser, Sundown & some of the other park runs there to hit boxes, a few low kickers & jib off random stuff. It was also my 1st day on my new board & bindings, so it took a few runs to get a feel for everything


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

handscreate said:


> Sorry, I thought I said I was at Snow Summit, but upon reading it again, I guess I didn't. I was freakin tired after yesterday. 1st day up this season (sadly) and it took a lot more out of me than I anticipated... Went with my buddy, but neither of us are skilled park riders, so we stuck to Summit & hit Westridge, Ego Trip, Cruiser, Sundown & some of the other park runs there to hit boxes, a few low kickers & jib off random stuff. It was also my 1st day on my new board & bindings, so it took a few runs to get a feel for everything


Hehe sounds like my day. Was my first time of the season too with my own gear. I wasn't in good physical shape so I was pretty tired during and after.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Mixie I can go sat or sunday to mountain high. Tuesday Ill be at Bear. If anyone wants to ride hit me up.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

mixie said:


> are you at SS/BB or High? Yeah, I wish I could have gone.... but I am leaving for mammoth tonight after work! YAYS!
> 
> 
> if anyone else is going I'll be riding fri-tues. I am not decided on Saturday. might go watch the gp might go ride June.
> ...



5 straight days of snowfall!?!  

I'm jealous. Wish I was in Mammoth today.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

it snowed on wed and thursday, and all the lifts were on hold due to wind. Today was upper 30s and sunny skies  It started getting warm  

heres a few crappy pics from my cell.

ok, never mind. the internet is waaay too slow here. ok, wait...think it's better now





















in that second picture I crashed after hitting a tree (oops!) and ended up digging myself out of waist deep snow.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

mixie said:


> it snowed on wed and thursday, and all the lifts were on hold due to wind. Today was upper 30s and sunny skies  It started getting warm
> 
> heres a few crappy pics from my cell.
> 
> ...



Are these from the chair 9 area?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah. In the second picture the very top peak you can see is where ch 9 drops you off  I was about back on the groomed run out to the lift


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mt. High is suppose to get some snow tomorrow. Wish I could go but I can't miss anymore class days haha.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

I may go to mt high or bear Thursday.. I can't decide


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Ill be heading out to mt high tomorrow morning. Hope the snow is halfway decent. Apparently they were closed today from wind.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Its going to be windy...


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Just wanted to pass it along to anyone who's interested. KROQ & Scion are giving away free tickets to Bear on Friday for the 1st 1,067 people who go to the Resort this Friday. If you drive up in a Scion vehicle they'll give everyone in your car a free ticket & you'll get free VIP parking. If I'm not out of town for work I may try to go, if the weather & conditions are decent enough


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

mixie said:


> yeah. In the second picture the very top peak you can see is where ch 9 drops you off  I was about back on the groomed run out to the lift


How do you get back to the groomed areas? That first picture looks awesome but wouldn't know how to get back :laugh:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> How do you get back to the groomed areas? That first picture looks awesome but wouldn't know how to get back :laugh:



Walk.  


Actually there are plenty of places to duck out of the trees and cut back to the groomer. I, however, got greedy for powder and stayed in the trees til the bitter end. I had to walk about 200 feet in waist* deep pow when things flattened out, but I was right by the chairlift.


p.s. I am practically a midget so it was probably knee deep pow :laugh:




and to keep on topic.....it almost snowed last night....I saw it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

mixie said:


> Walk.
> 
> 
> Actually there are plenty of places to duck out of the trees and cut back to the groomer. I, however, got greedy for powder and stayed in the trees til the bitter end. I had to walk about 200 feet in waist* deep pow when things flattened out, but I was right by the chairlift.
> ...


This is Bear right? I'll have to explore next time


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

ohhh. No, that pic is Mammoth. Bear doesn't have a chair 9. I think they stop at 8 


sorry. It's not a pic of so cal. I was just trying to bring some stoke to our rather snowless thread


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

ahhhh tease! Haha, its all good. Now I'll know to check it out over there when I head up


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

I wouldn't hit that area unless there's another storm. Those pictures are from the day after a small storm that left a little over a foot of new snow. Area was pummled with people and it got into the low 50s later in the day. That picture was from last Friday--I went back on Saturday and it was not fun at all  big sheet of ice


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

So we we've at 830am. Take a run down with my buddy who's
New at boarding. 
2nd run of the day he falls and get a concussion. He wasn't wearing
A helmet although he did the first time he went with me. I can't force him
Can't remember sentences and barely his name..

Needless to say my day was over at 930am and it was nice out too.

Had to go to the hospital.. So I turned my ticket I..
Then he said I could have finished but the day was already fucked.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

D1CKER1 said:


> So we we've at 830am. Take a run down with my buddy who's
> New at boarding.
> 2nd run of the day he falls and get a concussion. He wasn't wearing
> A helmet although he did the first time he went with me. I can't force him
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Hope your friend is alright!!! What was he doing that he hit his head that hard? I guess the upside is that it happened early enough in the day that you both could have gotten your ticket refunded/rain-checked for another day this season. Next time your friend gets up on the mountain, tell him to wear his helmet! Stories like this make me want to buy a helmet, real bad...


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

I should get a helmet too....I wacked my head decently at Bear on Tuesday, 

Hope you're friend is ok and you're able to get some riding in up there! Post pics if you do.


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

handscreate said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope your friend is alright!!! What was he doing that he hit his head that hard? I guess the upside is that it happened early enough in the day that you both could have gotten your ticket refunded/rain-checked for another day this season. Next time your friend gets up on the mountain, tell him to wear his helmet! Stories like this make me want to buy a helmet, real bad...


You don't have to be going that fast to get a concussion. I was getting off the lift one time and rammed into a person that was just standing on the off ramp. She saw me come and pushed me back. We both fell but I fell while flipped back and landed on the back of my head with a resounding thud. I was dizzy for a good 20 seconds.

Good thing I was wearing my helmet. It was only later that I realized the fall broke the suspension straps/frame inside my helmet. If I were not wearing a helmet I would have gotten a minor concussion, if not worse.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

JamesX said:


> You don't have to be going that fast to get a concussion. I was getting off the lift one time and rammed into a person that was just standing on the off ramp. She saw me come and pushed me back. We both fell but I fell while flipped back and landed on the back of my head with a resounding thud. I was dizzy for a good 20 seconds.
> 
> Good thing I was wearing my helmet. It was only later that I realized the fall broke the suspension straps/frame inside my helmet. If I were not wearing a helmet I would have gotten a minor concussion, if not worse.


Speed has nothing to do with it, it's the impact. I didn't assume speed was involved, especially since he said his friend was new to riding. I'm really just curious what happened that caused his friend to hit his head. I often feel that I unconsciously do everything possible to protect my head (and ride with more caution) since I don't own a helmet. It's #1 on my list of snow gear to get though...


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

I was at mt high two weeks ago, about to go off a jump and some fuckface cut me off and fell on top of the jump. I had to quickly cut out of the way and I hit another jump and the nose of my board hit a rail and sent me flying backward. I hit the back of my head on some hard ass ice. That was a ringer. Then later on I fell on a jump on my own and hit the back of my head again. 

I bought a helmet on the way home.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

On a brighter note... Is anyone going to take advantage of the free lift ticket deal tomorrow from Scion & Bear Mountain? I'm on the fence if I should sneak away for the day when I really shouldn't...


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

handscreate said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope your friend is alright!!! What was he doing that he hit his head that hard? I guess the upside is that it happened early enough in the day that you both could have gotten your ticket refunded/rain-checked for another day this season. Next time your friend gets up on the mountain, tell him to wear his helmet! Stories like this make me want to buy a helmet, real bad...


He's alright just gets dizzy when he leans his head back.
I stopped riding and took him home from the hospital. it only took about an hour.




JamesX said:


> You don't have to be going that fast to get a concussion. I was getting off the lift one time and rammed into a person that was just standing on the off ramp. She saw me come and pushed me back. We both fell but I fell while flipped back and landed on the back of my head with a resounding thud. I was dizzy for a good 20 seconds.
> 
> Good thing I was wearing my helmet. It was only later that I realized the fall broke the suspension straps/frame inside my helmet. If I were not wearing a helmet I would have gotten a minor concussion, if not worse.


Yeah. Im a firm believer in the helmet especially after wacking my head a few months ago.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

handscreate said:


> On a brighter note... Is anyone going to take advantage of the free lift ticket deal tomorrow from Scion & Bear Mountain? I'm on the fence if I should sneak away for the day when I really shouldn't...


UGHHHHHHH I WISH!!!! Next week is my last week of work before I get cut back to part time employment. If not, I'd be there in a second!!!


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Helmets are a plus in my book too. I've had some hard head shots while wearing mine. Scary to think what could of happened if I wasn't. Although I've still concussed myself once while wearing it earlier this season. Went off a jump a Mammoth (I knew on approach I didn't have the speed but went for it anyway), landed on the knuckle and bounced backwards straight onto the back of my head. I was dazed for a minute or two then rode the rest of the day. The next five days I had headaches. Got a dent in my helmet from it too. Probably going to replace it for next season.




mixie said:


> I should get a helmet too....I wacked my head decently at Bear on Tuesday


How's that coming along? Any lingering effects?




handscreate said:


> On a brighter note... Is anyone going to take advantage of the free lift ticket deal tomorrow from Scion & Bear Mountain? I'm on the fence if I should sneak away for the day when I really shouldn't...


I wish I could get up there for that great deal, but looks like a no for me. Not sure if I'll make it up anywhere before the end of the month- gonna cash in that bday ride free ticket!


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone hear anything about a storm coming in next week?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> How's that coming along? Any lingering effects?



I had a slight headache that afternoon but I was ok, I have a pretty hard head I guess. My left ass cheek on the other hand was sore until yesterday but no bruise!

I keep thinking I want one of those cute Bern helmets with a little brim but I'd feel like a poser. That's what all the punk park rats wear, Im too old for that  I'll probably still get one anyway, I just need to try one on. According to their size chart I wear a small but I want to try one on to be sure. 



Im still thinking about High on Tuesday.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like I might have a gig that will be taking me to Mammoth Thursday & Friday. Anyone else going to be up there? I'm seeing conflicting weather reports, some saying rain others saying snow. Hoping for the latter, cuz I hate riding in the rain... This isn't the PNW


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

handscreate said:


> Looks like I might have a gig that will be taking me to Mammoth Thursday & Friday. Anyone else going to be up there? I'm seeing conflicting weather reports, some saying rain others saying snow. Hoping for the latter, cuz I hate riding in the rain... This isn't the PNW


I am heading up friday night. Will be there all weekend! 

Not going to high tomorrow. I tried to get out of work. Fail


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks to be the biggest storm all season. 1-2 feet :laugh:

I want to go Monday or Tuesday, but I'm flying to Tahoe friday. Wifey wants to go Tuesday, so we'll see.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> Looks to be the biggest storm all season. 1-2 feet :laugh:
> 
> I want to go Monday or Tuesday, but I'm flying to Tahoe friday. Wifey wants to go Tuesday, so we'll see.


Where? What storm


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

This weekend at Bear.


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

It is only going to be 2-6 inches right?


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

mixie said:


> I am heading up friday night. Will be there all weekend!
> 
> Not going to high tomorrow. I tried to get out of work. Fail


My Mammoth trip just got canceled. May go to Summit this week or Monday after some snow falls. The guy who hired me to do a consult gig (& was taking me to mammoth to ride & discuss another potential consult) came down with the flu or some other illness. Hopefully I make it up to mammoth sometime this season. 

Have fun up in mammoth!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

JamesX said:


> It is only going to be 2-6 inches right?


1-2 feet I hear.

BENSWEATHER.com


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> 1-2 feet I hear.
> 
> BENSWEATHER.com


That would be sick! Strongly considering going up Sunday or Monday, since my Mammoth trip got completely screwed. My only reservation is the fear of nasty traffic going up to Summit...


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm headed up there Friday it looks like. I was debating on going to China Peak or Bear but it looks like Bear won


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Cal Trans apparently thinks the storm is gonna be big, they're shutting down Angeles Crest Highway. I hate driving to BB when chains are required. I need a awd vehicle  

ANTONOVICH ANNOUNCES WEATHER-RELATED ROAD CLOSURE – Supervisor Michael D. Antonovich


Sucks for Mt Waterman how are people supposed to ride there if they can't get there. Anyone been there? Ive ridden my bike past their chairlift (I think there is only one) during the summer but the road is always closed when there's snow



Hopefully this storm will be a good one, I'm really hoping both High and SS/BB get enough snow to stay open thru April. Or at least be cold enough that they can make snow.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

I want to get out Monday. Hopefully no chains are required.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

im going up sunday from OC and i have awd....
im stoked about the conditions but hope i won't need chains too


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

still raining....


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wish I could go tomorrow. Stupid work. I'm also super, really broke anyways. I shouldn't be spending money on a lift ticket. Kind of looks like chains would be needed for Mt. High/Bear/Snow Summit too and I have none.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

It is absolutely dumping snow. Booya
Ill be up there tomorrow and Tuesday if anyone wants to shred.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm heading up tomorrow with a friend. Was going to go up this morning, but they hadn't lifted the chain restriction & I don't own chains, nor do I think they'll fit on my car without doing damage. Likely going to Summit since neither of us are really park guys


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Good luck bud. I guarantee that chain control is not going to be lifted tomorrow. It has snowed non stop today and it doesnt show signs of stopping. 
I would guesstimate around 3-4 feet.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, looks like we'll be taking my friends truck & thankfully he has chains. So now it's just a matter of how long it's going to take us to get up the mountain in the morning. I'm dreading putting on chains...it's always such a pain in the ass! (at least for us city folk, haha)


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was thinking of mayyyybe going tomorrow regardless of lack of chedda. But if Mt. High requires chains, I'm screwed, bummed & will go back to sleep


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like no chains required at Mt High, so ill be there for an early morning shred.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to try to hit up mt high or big bear sometime this week. I hit China Peak over the weekend. It was fun but I didn't like the trail layout at all.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok someone clue me in. Where are these spots at Mt. High? Next powder run I'm going to go, and these look like fun little trails.



Maybe it's because I've never been there on a powder day so I've never bothered to go through the trees etc.


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't own chains and I was a dumbass and just drove up there.. and got turned away from the chains checkpoint Pretty upset I wasn't able to go but hopefully temps will keep it decent thru next weekend at least!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

jdang, it's probably cos you've never been there on a powder day. My guess from that video is that they are riding in the tree runs just off Chair 5 and 6. It's nice when there's snow. The park stuff looks like The Wedge. 

the last time I had a "powder" day at High I went thru thru the trees and fucked up my board pretty bad. I should have known better!



Is that video recent? damn they got dumped on. Here's hoping High is open til April!


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

This edit is so bad but Im freaking wiped out. A new better edit will be up when im done filming and not so tired.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice video. I think I hit that same stash (1st one) in the trees today, along with a bunch of others. Conditions were absolutely amazing out there! Wish I didn't have to drive back to LA, but my friends who I went with have jobs to be at in the morning. I think we hit every run at least once. Contemplating heading up in the morning if I get the drive to put my car thru hell.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Heading to bear in the morning.. Yay


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

See ya up there


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

I was at High today. It wasnt as good as I had hoped, but it was nice to be able to ride some of the trails that are always closed off. They were nice and powdery since most people avoided them. By about 1pm it was getting slushy though. Tomorrow is probably the last day to get in some socal goodness until we get some more snow.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

How warm was it getting?


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Cheers to you guys for a getting a piece of this storm! I'm bummed I missed it, looks like next week is the earliest I can make it back up, hope there's still some leftovers... but doubt it. Looks like it's gonna warm up.


----------



## CornedBeef (Nov 30, 2009)

A lot of that mt high video was conquest or the side hits off it.

And pretty boring vid....good riders, but you can tell that we don't get powder often lol.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

CornedBeef said:


> A lot of that mt high video was conquest or the side hits off it.
> 
> And pretty boring vid....good riders, but you can tell that we don't get powder often lol.


Of course. for Mt High it looks ok. For anything else it sucks :laugh:


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Is anyone going to Bear or Summit this week? I know the storm last night didn't bring the 2ft we were all hoping for, but 6-9" ain't that bad.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

I might be able to go to BB/SS on thursday. I'd prefer to go to High unless anyone knows of some deals to be had on lift tickets. I just spent 10 days at mammoth I'm not paying 60 bux to ride BB. I'm buying a pass to high for next year so I might as well head there anyway. 


Starting April I have Tue-Wed-Thur off work so if anyone wants to hit up Mt High on a weekday just say so


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

mixie said:


> I might be able to go to BB/SS on thursday. I'd prefer to go to High unless anyone knows of some deals to be had on lift tickets. I just spent 10 days at mammoth I'm not paying 60 bux to ride BB. I'm buying a pass to high for next year so I might as well head there anyway.
> 
> 
> Starting April I have Tue-Wed-Thur off work so if anyone wants to hit up Mt High on a weekday just say so


I've got a 2for1 for M-F, though it ends on Mar. 30. I have a ticket for myself, but you can always snag someone out of the ticket line to go halves with you... Just a thought... I think Del Taco might have 2for1 also, but I haven't confirmed it

Those are for BM/SS. For High deals, check out www.SkiForFree.com & use code "SKI".


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm trying to go Wed for the ride free on your bday ticket. But this work thing may be getting in the way.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> I'm trying to go Wed for the ride free on your bday ticket. But this work thing may be getting in the way.


Happy Birthday! Still going to mammoth for easter? I am and would love to carpool with someone. Anyone!


I am now working all week. I was in Mammoth yesterday and my office called and asked me to work on Tuesday. I said I would only come back for a full (tue-fri) week of work. I was hoping they'd call my bluff and I'd still be there. Today is gonna be rad up there.... But no, they offered me work for the week so now it's no snowboarding for me. 


I just bought a new board and renewed my season pass to mammoth..yeah, I need the work :laugh:


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

mixie said:


> Happy Birthday! Still going to mammoth for easter? I am and would love to carpool with someone. Anyone!
> 
> 
> I am now working all week. I was in Mammoth yesterday and my office called and asked me to work on Tuesday. I said I would only come back for a full (tue-fri) week of work. I was hoping they'd call my bluff and I'd still be there. Today is gonna be rad up there.... But no, they offered me work for the week so now it's no snowboarding for me.
> ...


Thanks! Getting old  Yup, still goin up for Easter. Not sure on my travel arrangements yet, but trying to leave Thurs night the 5th, so I can get 3 full days of riding in. Were you going up then too? Hopefully another good front will come thru that week or weekend. I want some pow sometime this season.

What board did you get? You buy from P3? I'm hoping to renew my pass before May, to get the cheap price.

Work filled out this week, so another year of no free bday riding.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> Thanks! Getting old  Yup, still goin up for Easter. Not sure on my travel arrangements yet, but trying to leave Thurs night the 5th, so I can get 3 full days of riding in. Were you going up then too? Hopefully another good front will come thru that week or weekend. I want some pow sometime this season.
> 
> What board did you get? You buy from P3? I'm hoping to renew my pass before May, to get the cheap price.
> 
> Work filled out this week, so another year of no free bday riding.



Old? Please, I am sure I got a few years on ya! I want to head up Thursday night, probably leave Burbank around 6ish. Can leave a car( mine or others) at my office if need be. 

I got a Roxy Envi. It was close between that and the Lotus but the Envi just fucking rawked it. and you know how I feel about "womens specific" boards and considering it was a "womens specific brand" I judged it extra harshly and it still won out. 


We had 2 people quit and I think they're worried more of us might do the same so they offered me the week of work to come back. I still didn't want to. Yesterday was pretty good but the top wasn't open. Actually not much was open. Back of three was closed for avy control and Chair 5 was on and off all day. The only chairs open were 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 10. and 3 and 5 were on and off with limited acess. China bowl was SWEEET tho.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

oh and yeah, I bought from P3. Those dudes are awesome in there. I brought the Envi back from my Demo Day and I said "Im keeping it. You can just keep my old board" 

I had checked out the price of the Envi on various websites but I didn't even ask for a deal at P3. I just said give me the board please! And you know what? They only charged me 10 dollars more then the cheapest online price. Yeah, with sales tax it ended up being maybe 20 bux more thenb buying online but it was SO WORTH IT!!!

P3 is filled with awesome dudes.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

2 people quit? Where do I send my resume  ? I found the same thing to be true with the P3 guys, super friendly, knowledgeable, and good prices. Plus the perks of buying a board there is unbeatable. Any pink on that board? :laugh:

I'm down with carpooling up for Easter. May have some extra gear from my buddies who are flying up, but its not much.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> 2 people quit? Where do I send my resume  ? I found the same thing to be true with the P3 guys, super friendly, knowledgeable, and good prices. Plus the perks of buying a board there is unbeatable. Any pink on that board? :laugh:
> 
> I'm down with carpooling up for Easter. May have some extra gear from my buddies who are flying up, but its not much.



We're real busy for a few weeks and then it's dead again. They are trying to keep us all working as much as possible so we can hoard funds for the summer. But I will keep you posted...and one of the dudes who quit actually has been coming back here and there as his new gig isn't promised full time either. 


That was the problem was he was only partially available for this project so he started and now I have to finish. 

Let's carpool for easter! We can take my car if we have to, I have more room but it's a V6 so not so great on the gas mileage. 


You wanna go up to mammoth this weekend  I want to go back but only if I can carpool. I'm also waiting to hear from blizzzzz so still a maybe for the weekend.



oh...yeah, the base is magenta....I'm trying to get over it


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

mixie said:


> We're real busy for a few weeks and then it's dead again. They are trying to keep us all working as much as possible so we can hoard funds for the summer. But I will keep you posted...and one of the dudes who quit actually has been coming back here and there as his new gig isn't promised full time either.
> 
> 
> That was the problem was he was only partially available for this project so he started and now I have to finish.
> ...


Magenta  hahaha

Not sure about this weekend. Supposed start moving (long story). I want to ride, its been too long since my last trip, but should take care of business and save my $$ for Easter weekend.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> Magenta  hahaha
> 
> Not sure about this weekend. Supposed start moving (long story). I want to ride, its been too long since my last trip, but should take care of business and save my $$ for Easter weekend.


are you renewing your pass for next year? if you do you get 50 bux pass cash. So, there's booze taken care off  

If you drink you don't need to eat. 


And you can stay with me if you drive and we can split gas! 


I'm actually supposed to go out with this dude over the weekend. Hiking at griffith park but he told me he hates snow  So I might just cancel our date :laugh:


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

mixie said:


> are you renewing your pass for next year? if you do you get 50 bux pass cash. So, there's booze taken care off
> 
> If you drink you don't need to eat.
> 
> ...



I want to renew my pass, but probably won't be until right before the cut off at the end of April. Doubtful for riding this weekend, got a lot of stuff to take care of, and don't think I have the cash flow to pull off back to back weekends 

You pick up that Mt High discounted pass?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> I want to renew my pass, but probably won't be until right before the cut off at the end of April. Doubtful for riding this weekend, got a lot of stuff to take care of, and don't think I have the cash flow to pull off back to back weekends
> 
> You pick up that Mt High discounted pass?



Im out for this weekend too, I picked up some freelance work that I need to finish by Monday. Got to work the real job the rest of the week. So no fun for me this weekend. I'm still at work, probably spending the night here. Its been hurry up and wait since 8 fucking am this morning


I haven't bought a pass to High, yet. And after a new board AND renewing my pass to mammoth I probably shouldn't either. I really want to buy a spring pass to one of the Hood resorts.....sigh I need to look into when high passes go up in price.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

I just looked at the mtn high website--they are closing April 8th. This saddens my already dark heart. 


Would anyone like to make one last visit for the year? I am not working Tue or Wed next week. Well, I might have to work Wed. 


So anyone else up for a tuesday at mtn high? Im going to pick up my pass for next season and say good bye for now  

Any condition updates? not sure I want to take my new board out there but Im lazy, I don't want to move the bindings back to my old board


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

If I had the extra $ if be down. I'm still looking for steady work, and the his I've had so far this year have been anything but steady, haha. Skiforfree.com has tickets for $25 for anyone who's interested. I think the code is either ski or board


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

Was at Bear last saturday. If you don't have a pass its far from worth it. Make sure you have fresh warm temp wax.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

That sucks to hear. I was going to hit up Bear on Thursday because they have a discount on Weds and Thurs. I might pass now...


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah I was at Summit on Friday with fondles & it was pretty slushy all day, but I'll take slush over nothing after this shitty winter & the very few days I've gotten to ride so far this season


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Im going to go up tomorrow. Ill have a detailed condition report.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha. Thank you


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks ttam. I guess this will be the last of your vids? 

I was going to go to high today but I decided it's time to start riding my bike again. My mtb has a mechanical issue so it's the roadie for today : ( 



Mammoth this weekend and....any Socal peeps up for a road trip to Mt Hood? All that pow porn those guys have been posting is making me sad


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn, I want one more session to work on butters/ground tricks.

Weather doesn't look good for Summit/Bear. Looks like they'll close on the 15th so far. I'd be happy with a low to mid-40's day so it does't get too slushy.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

mixie said:


> thanks ttam. I guess this will be the last of your vids?
> 
> I was going to go to high today but I decided it's time to start riding my bike again. My mtb has a mechanical issue so it's the roadie for today : (
> 
> ...


I'd love to if I can save up some $. Going to Paris in a few weeks with family, so I'm trying to make sure I have all my bills, etc covered before then since I don't have a full month to take care of things. When are you thinking of going?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Im flexible on dates. My current employment is running out rapidly. Right now I have zero work for May OR June. 

I'd like to go up the beginning of May if no future work comes in. I could be talked into a second trip in June as well. There's a small chance that I will end up working in May but it's doubtful. June-August I'll be full time unemployed.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Cool. Yeah, I'm currently unemployed & hating it. May might be tough, as I get back from Paris in early May & I'll be in the same situation as I am for April of not having a full month to make ends meet. June holds a little more promise assuming I can find some work or get some serious $ coming in from 1 of several projects I'm working on. We'll keep in touch about it for sure, but at this point, don't wait for me if you're looking to go in May


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Its official its a bust. Bear took down most of the park to set up something for Redbull and Snowboarder Magazine. They pushed A LOT of snow down where the 100 footer was and you can tell the rest of the runs are suffering. Its a cool setup but you have to be part of the comp. or whatever to get in. Anyways Ill still give you a report.

Showed up at 9:00. Lifts were not open until 9:20. It was really icy and hardpack for the first 30-45 minutes which is good because it was fast but after about 45 minutes it just went to crap. Cruised around for a while just taking it easy because of the conditions. After about two hours there was absolute NO speed what so ever. The park was ok. Still the same setup up top except where the up/down box (next to the kink rail) there is now a flat bar rail. Farther down its still the analog box with a normal box on the right. Rainbow rail is still there. Redbull plaza was fucking HORRID.. I kept skipping it for the hips. Water tank is still down by the hips. They took out the big pyramid and the jump in the middle now is a HUGE 150 footer that I just laughed at. The lower park was exactly the same.

Wrap up. Save your money.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

handscreate: what do you do if you don't mind me asking? I do post production sound...TV mostly so season is ending. I'm really busy at the end of April with Pilots. So Im thinking I'll just leave town as soon as I wrap them up. 


ttam:thanks for report. Sad sad sad


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

Man. That sucks. I'm kind of committed to go now. Maybe I'll just stay around summit then. Hopefully conditions will be a little better.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

mixie said:


> handscreate: what do you do if you don't mind me asking? I do post production sound...TV mostly so season is ending. I'm really busy at the end of April with Pilots. So Im thinking I'll just leave town as soon as I wrap them up.


I was running a small confections company that I started about 6 years ago, but when the kitchen I was renting ran into some legal & monetary issues & everyone renting in there got screwed when the locks were changed out of nowhere & no one provided new keys. I've been doing business development & sales with some start-ups & most recently worked in a law firm until I got a sweet ass holiday bonus that involved being laid off due to a lack of available work. Been sending out resumes for Sales, Management & Business Development ever since, but have had a lot of companies say they're seriously considering me - read: giving me the runaround. 

At this point, I'm about to write up a BS resume (so I don't get instantly denied an interview because I'm overqualified) & get a bullshit job for shit pay somewhere. Sorry for the sob story, haha



mixie said:


> ttam:thanks for report. Sad sad sad


Yeah, I figured it's likely to be slushy Sunday when I go up, but slush is better than dirt. I'm hitting Summit since I'm not skilled enough for any real fun in the park


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

handscreate said:


> At this point, I'm about to write up a BS resume (so I don't get instantly denied an interview because I'm overqualified) & get a bullshit job for shit pay somewhere. Sorry for the sob story, haha


it's all good. I was just wondering if you did tv/film stuff too. I always assume everyone in LA does. Because if you didn't theres no reason to live here. Well, it's not that bad but eh....


I rode my bike out near Mt Baldy today. It's a sad sight, there is almost no snow up there at all.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

mixie said:


> it's all good. I was just wondering if you did tv/film stuff too. I always assume everyone in LA does. Because if you didn't theres no reason to live here. Well, it's not that bad but eh....
> 
> 
> I rode my bike out near Mt Baldy today. It's a sad sight, there is almost no snow up there at all.


Haha, yeah, it seems like most everyone does. I used to quite a bit of lighting & audio work, but haven't done anything in that industry in a good 5 or 6 years, maybe more. I've been toying with the idea of getting out of LA, but I really can't think of another place to live that isn't crazy expensive to move to & live in - where I can be less than 30 minutes from the ocean & within 2-3hrs of snow worth riding on.

Too bad Baldy got shit for snow this season, cuz I really wanted to try to hit it after a storm, but I ended up at Summit after the last big storm we had


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

mixie said:


> thanks ttam. I guess this will be the last of your vids?
> 
> I was going to go to high today but I decided it's time to start riding my bike again. My mtb has a mechanical issue so it's the roadie for today : (
> 
> ...


Id so be down for a road trip to Hood. Pm some details.

Yep this is the last video Ill have this year


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is that beast of a jump I was talking about. Doesnt look crazy huge in the pic but its crazy huge in real life..


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttam said:


> Here is that beast of a jump I was talking about. Doesnt look crazy huge in the pic but its crazy huge in real life..




well, my car died today. Looking like I might not make it to hood. Or...I might totally dirtbag it and take a bus or some shit. 


Im not working for three months so I need to find a new car by then.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

hows MT High? Will go on sunday.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

D1CKER1 said:


> hows MT High? Will go on sunday.


Considering Sunday is their last day of being open this season & their annual Easter egg hunt, it's probably gonna be busy. As far as the snow, probably slushy all day & thinning out. It's typically a little warmer at High than Bear/Summit & I'm expecting slush at Summit this weekend.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

D1CKER1 said:


> hows MT High? Will go on sunday.


I wouldnt go if you can resist. If your going to go on sunday the conditions are going to be bad.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

I think I'm going to head out for my last run of the season tomorrow. Debating on if I should head up to Big Bear or just stay closer with Mt. High


----------



## onesie13 (Apr 22, 2011)

handscreate said:


> Considering Sunday is their last day of being open this season & their annual Easter egg hunt, it's probably gonna be busy. As far as the snow, probably slushy all day & thinning out. It's typically a little warmer at High than Bear/Summit & I'm expecting slush at Summit this weekend.


I went to summit on saturday and it was pretty ok in the morning and really slushy as the day went on as usual for socal weather :/


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Il stick with bear and call it for the season


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

Mountain wasn't to bad between 9:30 and 12. A lot better than I expected. Probably helped that I got a free lift ticket. I might try Bear next weekend with the money I saved.


----------



## socalboarder (Apr 1, 2012)

Went to Mt. High yesterday and have to say I was pretty disapointed. I'm usually happy with them but was surprised that they have remained open this long. I had a free ticket but would have been pretty irritated if I spent money on one.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

socalboarder said:


> Went to Mt. High yesterday and have to say I was pretty disapointed. I'm usually happy with them but was surprised that they have remained open this long. I had a free ticket but would have been pretty irritated if I spent money on one.


I was surprised they are open this long too. After the initial ice skating rink when they first opened the mountain was ridable, but around noon everywhere started thinning out. Were you there the whole day?


----------



## socalboarder (Apr 1, 2012)

Definitely didn't stay the whole day. Was there from open and left right around noon. It's the worst feeling to know your season has come to an end.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm with you. That was the feeling when I left today. My friend stayed the whole day. I don't know how. I guess he enjoys mud boarding. I guess since I was expecting worse I wasn't disappointed with it, you know?


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Cant say I didnt warn ya


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

My bud drove for his b day.. Ended up at mt high.. What a shit show. My season is done


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Welp, it's pretty official: Mt. High says that today is the last day of the season but they might re-open on the weekend if they get enough snow.

I've gone riding a whopping 1-time this season  I was so excited in December & was planning on going a ton!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm thinking of hitting summit either Thursday (after the Wed dusting) or Friday when it's supposed to snow again. Ideally I'd go Saturday (less wind, better road conditions) but that day I'm tied up.


----------



## onesie13 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hopefully we get some decent snow this week, id like to test out my new bindings before the season ends :laugh:. Hate getting new gear for that reason.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> I'm thinking of hitting summit either Thursday (after the Wed dusting) or Friday when it's supposed to snow again. Ideally I'd go Saturday (less wind, better road conditions) but that day I'm tied up.




I would love to hit up summit/bear this week!!! I don't have a car so I'd need a ride. Very willing to pay for gas! 


So if anyone would want to carpool up there sometime this week let me know, I've got the week off from work after today.


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

Eh.. I'm calling it a season, logged plenty of days this year. You can catch me cruisin San O alll summer, but praying for snow in september hahaha!


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

mixie said:


> I would love to hit up summit/bear this week!!! I don't have a car so I'd need a ride. Very willing to pay for gas!
> 
> 
> So if anyone would want to carpool up there sometime this week let me know, I've got the week off from work after today.


The snowfall from this upcoming storm will determine if I go up on Sunday. I'll keep you posted as to whether I go with the GF only (in which case there's room) or the GF & her friends (in which case there may not be - not my car)


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Bear Mountain is closed. Summit is still open.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Ttam said:


> Bear Mountain is closed. Summit is still open.


Yeah, the staff at Summit was telling me that Bear was super thin & sketchy this past week/end. Summit had some pretty decent coverage on all the runs I rode on Sunday, though you could see plenty of dirt & rocks from the lift on closed runs


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone else headed to Summit or Mt High this weekend. I'm thinking of heading up on Saturday


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Heading to summit in 4 hours. One last hurrah


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Im up here right now


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

It sucked. Left early.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Lol it sucked pretty bad. I bet tomorrow will be nice looking out my window and there is about 7 inches of fresh.


----------



## oughtoh (Apr 5, 2012)

It has been snowing for 8 hours in Big Bear and still coming down.
Ed


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I would say seven to eight inches. Summit is staying open for another week amd mountain high is going to reopen.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

I wasn't able to get out today but I'm going to head out tomorrow. Looks like I'm going to try to hit up summit.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ttam said:


> I would say seven to eight inches. Summit is staying open for another week amd mountain high is going to reopen.


Again, missed it by a day. Oh well there was no way for me to go today.

Until next year!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

High is going to re-open?!?! YAAAAAAAAAAY..oh shit, I don't have a car.. 


 Well, if anyone is going anytime soon and wants someone to pitch in for gas let me know. 


Sad that I can take public transportation to mammoth but not High.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Frankyis4 said:


> I wasn't able to get out today but I'm going to head out tomorrow. Looks like I'm going to try to hit up summit.


Dang,I thought WE had a long drive to Summit from Ventura - yet you're coming from Santa Barbara! What time do you leave in the morning.... 4:00? Do you go the back way thru Lucerne Valley or the 215?


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

firstx1017 said:


> Dang,I thought WE had a long drive to Summit from Ventura - yet you're coming from Santa Barbara! What time do you leave in the morning.... 4:00? Do you go the back way thru Lucerne Valley or the 215?


I made half of the drive last night to Woodland hills then left early this morning. But I just take the 101 to the 134 to the 210 etc etc. Seems to be the fastest way


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

firstx1017 said:


> Dang,I thought WE had a long drive to Summit from Ventura - yet you're coming from Santa Barbara! What time do you leave in the morning.... 4:00? Do you go the back way thru Lucerne Valley or the 215?




Why did I think you lived in San Diego? I grew up in Ventura I wish I could move back. I love that place. Have you thought about getting passes/condo in Mammoth? It's probably just as far but a lot, LOT better. And the season pass is about the same. Condo rental might be more tho. 



I did a shared season rental for mammoth this year and even with the not so great snow I still rode 50+ days and made a lot of progress in my riding. Not as much as I would have likes but hey....if that is all that I can complain about life is good eh? 


Vicki, you would L O V E June Mountain. It would be the perfect place for you--I was there yesterday, on a Saturday, after 2 feet of fresh snow dumped and it still wasn't crowded or filled with douches. 

It's like the old people/local mountain. Just a mellow relaxed vibe

p,.s. Not calling you old. *I'm* old!


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I was up at Summit on Sunday. Great conditions for what's likely my last day this season. We hit some closed runs that were ungroomed powder stashes. 

Does anyone know when Mammoth is expected to close? My buddy hasn't used his season pass once & is begging me to go up with him in May


----------



## socalboarder (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Mammoth is open through Memorial Day. I'm heading up the first week of May and can't wait.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Frankyis4 said:


> I made half of the drive last night to Woodland hills then left early this morning. But I just take the 101 to the 134 to the 210 etc etc. Seems to be the fastest way


When we go on Thursday's we leave at 4:30 and taking the 101 to the 134, etc would be rush hour and would take FOREVER. So we take the 126 to the 5 to the 14, to Pearblossom the back way up Lucerne Valley. We stop for Dinner at Chili's in Hesperia and then head on up and miss most of the traffic. Plus we can use the car pool lane on the 14 which helps bypass a lot of traffic. We live in East Ventura right off the 126. When we go on Friday's we leave at 3:00 and go the back way thru Lucerne Valley and can still get there in about 3 hours. If we went the 101 on Friday at 4:30 forget it, thru Camarillo down to the 134 is bumper to bumper. We are stuck with those times leaving due to our work schedule.

Plus, you can save a lot of time with bad weather going up the back way. So, we have stuck with that. Also, I get very VERY car sick and the front way thru Redlands I get carsick - but I have no problem the back way as it is only 10 minutes on the winding road and you are at the top of the mountain and then just 10 minutes to the condo. A real easy drive......


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

mixie said:


> Why did I think you lived in San Diego? I grew up in Ventura I wish I could move back. I love that place. Have you thought about getting passes/condo in Mammoth? It's probably just as far but a lot, LOT better. And the season pass is about the same. Condo rental might be more tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you're from Ventura - what a small world!!!! A friend of my son's has talked about June Mountain but I heard they had a lot of narrow cat tracks. We went to Mammoth first time last year and I really did not have a great time - we took the Gondola up to the top and I could not get down the mountain in the blizzard we were in. Tried to go down the easier blue trail but that narrow cat track scared the crap out of me and I had to walk down the whole run and nothing was groomed and just exhausting. I need to stay clear of those black runs there. But I would like to try June some year - maybe next year. It takes us about 6 hours to get to Mammoth which is twice as long for us than going to Summit. Hard to get up there in the driving time schedule we have - see post above.

We really love Copper Mountain and that is the trip we will take next year besides our leased Condo at Snow Summit next winter.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

firstx1017 said:


> When we go on Thursday's we leave at 4:30 and taking the 101 to the 134, etc would be rush hour and would take FOREVER. So we take the 126 to the 5 to the 14, to Pearblossom the back way up Lucerne Valley. We stop for Dinner at Chili's in Hesperia and then head on up and miss most of the traffic. Plus we can use the car pool lane on the 14 which helps bypass a lot of traffic. We live in East Ventura right off the 126. When we go on Friday's we leave at 3:00 and go the back way thru Lucerne Valley and can still get there in about 3 hours. If we went the 101 on Friday at 4:30 forget it, thru Camarillo down to the 134 is bumper to bumper. We are stuck with those times leaving due to our work schedule.
> 
> Plus, you can save a lot of time with bad weather going up the back way. So, we have stuck with that. Also, I get very VERY car sick and the front way thru Redlands I get carsick - but I have no problem the back way as it is only 10 minutes on the winding road and you are at the top of the mountain and then just 10 minutes to the condo. A real easy drive......


Ouch. Those times really suck. I'm guess I'm lucky because I'm able to go there at time when I can avoid the traffic. The only time I've ever taken the back way is when I leave from my grandma's house or on Christmas when I snowboard in the morning and then go to my grandma's house. She lives in Palmdale, not to far off of Pearblossom. My friend got sick on the way up through redlands so new time I head up I might have to go up the back way. Thanks for the tip about driving up during bad weather. Might have to use it next season.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

socalboarder said:


> I'm pretty sure Mammoth is open through Memorial Day. I'm heading up the first week of May and can't wait.


When are you going in May? I'm planning to head up on the 3rd of May and staying there the rest of the week.


----------



## xn7 (Dec 28, 2010)

handscreate said:


> I was up at Summit on Sunday. Great conditions for what's likely my last day this season. We hit some closed runs that were ungroomed powder stashes.


socal resorts are closed  season over


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Its snowing  !


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Resorts need to open, I want to try my near gear before I go to Mammoth in December.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

From Bear Mountain's website today:

_The first snowmaking fan guns charged up at 3:15pm and started pumping out thousands of gallons of snow! We expect to make sow all weekeend long and into next week so gear up and be ready for opening day 2012-13 at Bear. We’ll announce opening day details as we get closer._

From Snow Summit's website today:
_
Our first snowmaking fan guns started pumping out the white stuff at 3pm this afternoon and we expect to run snowmaking all weekend long and into next week. We're even getting some snow showers! Opening day is just around the corner and we will fill in the details as we get closer but until then take a look HERE at how we make real snow._

From Mountain High's website today:

_It's snowing at Mountain High and, with temperatures in the high 20s, our snowmaking system is in full effect. We are working hard to open by Sunday morning so please keep in touch with us here or sign up for the Powder Alert at Powder Alert | Mountain High to receive emails or text alerts notifying you of opening day. See you on the mountain._


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Welp, today was my first ride of the season. Went to Mt. High since my cousin could get in for free n' all. We only rode for 4 hours but I'm really tired right now haha. A few trails open, 2 chair lifts open. Pretty hard pack machine made snow, the scrapping noise while doing speed checks and just carving had me a bit nervous haha. I have a feeling I need to get my edges done. I think I'm going to wait for some nice, fresh, all-natural snow to get here.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Welp, today was my first ride of the season. Went to Mt. High since my cousin could get in for free n' all. We only rode for 4 hours but I'm really tired right now haha. A few trails open, 2 chair lifts open. Pretty hard pack machine made snow, the scrapping noise while doing speed checks and just carving had me a bit nervous haha. I have a feeling I need to get my edges done. I think I'm going to wait for some nice, fresh, all-natural snow to get here.


Good feedback thanks! I was wondering how it was out there right now. I think I'll hit it the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

EC99SS said:


> Good feedback thanks! I was wondering how it was out there right now. I think I'll hit it the day after Thanksgiving.


We got there and started riding a little after noon. You could see ice shining in the sun haha. I have a bruise on my forearm from falling, that stuff was pretty hard =/ Still had a lot of fun, was great to get out there but I'm going to wait for more inches of natural snow. There was a lot of dirt showing.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Still had a lot of fun, was great to get out there but I'm going to wait for more inches of natural snow. There was a lot of dirt showing.



hopefully soon!!! It was raining pretty hard where I live this morning (pasadena) so I took a little drive up Angeles Crest Highway, just bit past Mt Wilson at 5000ft

sadly it wasn't even close to freezing, in the low 50s and rain and clouds. 

sigh.....I had to work today or I would have driven up to baldy and checked it out, another 5k up and it might have been snowing? 

wait, if I wasn't working I would have driven to mammoth FML!

four more days. for me anyway.


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

rode mt high yesterday..

so foggy! could barely see 10 ft in front of me at times at the top... about 45 degrees and raining... haha not the greatest conditions. snow was better than on opening day, but still very icy and the landings on some features saw dirt, grass and rocks.. only 2 very small jumps at the top... was literally hitting them blind through the fog. sketchy.

none the less had fun getting those hot laps in, there was no one there...waited maybe 25 seconds tops to get on the lift.... and enough park features to keep me happy, had a good day with my buddies but cannot wait for some actual snow!


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

hittin bear tomorrow, hopefully its not too bad... heading to mammoth thursday to sunday. super stoked


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

How is Mammoth looking so far? Sounds like they've been getting a few inches here and there the past few weeks. Is much open yet? I'm supposed to visit my uncle March 2-10, hoping for some epic powder by that point


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

j.gnar said:


> hittin bear tomorrow, hopefully its not too bad... heading to mammoth thursday to sunday. super stoked


They've been selling out of tickets a few times recently. I wasn't expecting that haha.


----------

